# Jalapeno Label



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Today I finished up my new Jalapeno label


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 27, 2010)

HA HA HA I Love It. Quick, where's the icecream for the chaser.

How potent is it Dan?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Its like eating a Honey Crisp Apple with a hot ball in the middle! The main Picture I borrowed from a fellow wine maker after asking permission.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like it. Can't wait to try a sample....


----------



## Julie (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice, the label fits the wine.


----------



## Deezil (Oct 27, 2010)

Bahahahaha, i like it!

I didnt see the 'box of chocolates' quote at first 

Thats great


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool - i like it!!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Wolfie, 

Other than heat, what kind of flavor do you get from this?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Hey Wolfie,
> 
> Other than heat, what kind of flavor do you get from this?



DUHHHH..WELCHES APPLE JUICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> DUHHHH..WELCHES APPLE JUICE!!!!!!!!



Now, Really...


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 29, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Now, Really...




Yep, Really! It a great new wine making ingredient. I can't wait to dilute my batch of Pepper wine. Definately needs toned down after 20 peppers in a gallon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

John I am getting a really nice apple taste with lots of heat. The heat is not out of control at all and probably a perfect temp for cooking. If I was to make this again I would probably cut the jalapeños from ten to about 6-7 per gallon. There are folks making this annually and adding about 20 per gallon to give you some perspective. Definitely a sipping wine.


----------

